# New



## AdvoCare31 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Looking to continue improving my overall fitness and journaling on a daily basis. Looking forward to knowledge and support! 

Thanks,

J 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 5, 2017)

AdvoCare31 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking to continue improving my overall fitness and journaling on a daily basis. Looking forward to knowledge and support!
> 
> ...


On behalf of IronMaglabs and MileHighKratom welcome to IMF! 


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Aug 5, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Aug 5, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 8, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------

